# New tracking title!!



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Bismark v. Wildhaus earned a TR1 w/ a 93 today under very, very, VERY windy conditions... 

And his sister Chaos repeated her SchH 1 at a USA trial.. Pulling out a 97-90-88 P!!

God I LOVE my dogs!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Very AWESOME performance today Leesa, Cay and Chase!! You should be very proud!!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PVery AWESOME performance today Leesa, Cay and Chase!! You should be very proud!!!!


I second that







Awesome!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome, Congratulations!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

<span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-size: 17pt'>*<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job Leesa!</span>*</span></span>
























Lee


----------



## tawnyhillshepherds (Mar 30, 2008)

Way cool. Congrats!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone! I've never tracked in such high wind gusts!!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

I know how the hard work that went into getting him to this level!

A great job and a well deserved score! 

Congrats Leesa and Chase!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Way to Go


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I bow in AWE and AMAZEMENT to Leesa, our resident EXPERT tracker, who knows just how to get the BEST out of her dogs! 

The tracking Gods are pleased with you! 

Great job on the new scores for Chaos, and a great perfomance by Chase!! Congrats!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Yo go girl!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

WTG Leesa!!! Congratulations to you and the pack


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome, Congrats!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:I bow in AWE and AMAZEMENT to Leesa, our resident EXPERT tracker, who knows just how to get the BEST out of her dogs!


WOW Lucia! That's a really nice compliment!









I must say I was extremely nervous with the high winds though..


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A *BIG*







Leesa, Cay and Chase!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Leesa! Fantastic work with Cay and Chase!


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Need I say more!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!









I'm so happy for you Leesa!! Job well done and 2 well deserving titles earned!! Awesome scores!!!!

*<span style="color: #FF0000">CONGRATULATIONS!!!!</span>*


----------

